# General > Birdwatching >  Lapwings

## oldchemist

I saw around 20 lapwings today over three or four fields near Watten. Will these be arriving to breed here or are they likely to be in transit to somewhere else? I've often seen similar groups at this time in previous years but breeding pairs seem much fewer in number in springtime.

----------


## Kenn

Have a huge flock here in the far north west of the county at the moment, numbers in the 100s , think they must be visiting as saw few chicks last summer.They were mentioned as failing with breeding in Scotland on "Winter Watch," tonight.

----------


## sprint95m

Lapwings are more common at this time of year because they migrate to winter here (coming from breeding grounds in Scandinavia?). During this time they can form large flocks, often with Golden Plovers.
During very frosty weather they will move onto the coastal foreshore in search of food but are usually on farmland. Both species are pretty well camouflaged on the ground so, unless they happen to be in flight,
it is easy to pass by and not notice them.

----------


## kosacid

i remember when i was young you used to get them all round fife chicks running about every where, now there is none, when i moved up here thats the first thing i noticed, i though i would never see one again

----------

